# Too heavy?



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Am I too big/too heavy for my horse? I am 5ft 6 and weigh 247 lbs. My horse is a STB. He is about 16hh or more


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you look fine on her, I think she looks quite happy with you . I am glad you are riding a horse i see alot of people who are bigger riding small ponies .


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Honestly, you two look perfect together.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I think you guys are a really good match. Im a bigger girl myself and constantly worry about it. Your guy has beautiful movement that doesnt seem hindered or strained. At 16HH he balances nicely. Good luck...looks like you guys really enjoy eachother.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I ride smaller horses,too but IDK about them


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

Are you sure he's 16hh? And that you're 5'6? I'm 5'11 and ride a 15.1hh gelding, and a 16.1hh mare... and you look almost how I'm proportioned on them. Might be my imagination though. Lol.

Regardless you both fit one another really well. =] Mind if I ask why you think you'd be too big/heavy for her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I think you guys look great!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, you seem to fit well, but like Jhinnua says, if you're 5'6'' he can't be 16hh. You fit on him how I fit on my 15hh quarterhorse (I'm 5'6'' as well).

He's adorable and looks happy


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Jhinnua said:


> Are you sure he's 16hh? And that you're 5'6? I'm 5'11 and ride a 15.1hh gelding, and a 16.1hh mare... and you look almost how I'm proportioned on them. Might be my imagination though. Lol.
> 
> Regardless you both fit one another really well. =] Mind if I ask why you think you'd be too big/heavy for her?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Not totally sure that he is 16hh but a friend told me he looked it. I am roughly 5'6'' I thought I might because I am fat


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

If it makes you feel better...im 5"8 and 205...i ride a 14.2hh foundation QH...were quite the pair!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

XD yeah. I have ridden smaller horses no problem. they were like 14.2+


----------



## Jhinnua (May 26, 2010)

Haha. My gelding looked 16hh when I first saw him at he auction. Even my horse-trainer friend thought so when the rider was riding him, until she saw him after we bought him and realized he was shorter. X]

Ahh, I see. That's understandable. But no, you're def not. I weigh a little less than you and have ridden smaller horses without causing them discomfort. Mind they were stockier, but not the point. She has a good bone structure for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks  I love my boy


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Your horse doesn't look like she has any problems caring you at all! You and her make a good team it looks like 

Happy Riding.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks! He is a great boy but needs to learn to slow down!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd like to see more pics!! The ones you have are great. I love gazing at riding pics


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I think ya look great! Carry on and happy trails


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks! Here are more pics for ya goldilockz!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Yaaayyyyyyy!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

excuse my horrid eq. those saddles sucked


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

pictures are awesome!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't see how ya can ride in jeans--I'd be slipping everywhere!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> I don't see how ya can ride in jeans--I'd be slipping everywhere!


I grip better with my jeans than I do breeches LOL:lol:


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Horseychick94 said:


> I grip better with my jeans than I do breeches LOL:lol:


I also have good balance


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

As a heavier rider myself, I feel comforted knowing I'm not alone. 

I ride a 14.3 hand Mustang (John below), but he's built almost like a small draft horse. I LOVE his conformation because he is large boned and large hooved, but is still short enough for me to get on easily. 

He seems to carry me fine, but I still worry about my weight and every extra piece of gear we carry (I trail ride him for 3-4 hours several days a week, in a western saddle). So I know all about the worry of how much weight is okay for him to carry. But honestly, he seems to do just fine so I try not to worry too much! And he gets breaks at the tops of hills and everytime we pass a nice pond he can get a drink and break if he wants it. 

So have fun with your guy, you guys look great together!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think you look fine on your boy...


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Your horse doesn't look like he's at all bothered so I think you're probably fine.

What I will say is that your english saddle is too small. The western one might be too but I can't be completely sure. I've always been told that you should be able to fit four fingers of one hand on the remaining length of the saddle. (Does that make any sense?)


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

Eolith said:


> What I will say is that your english saddle is too small. The western one might be too but I can't be completely sure. I've always been told that you should be able to fit four fingers of one hand on the remaining length of the saddle. (Does that make any sense?)


I think she got a new one


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

kmacdougall said:


> I think she got a new one



I did! It fits MUCH better. The western may be a little small but it feels fine which is all that counts. I used the seat size rule so the western is fine


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks quite happy with you and if he doesn't seem like he's struggling, isn't showing signs of being sore etc then you guys are a wonderful pair. Happy riding. It's nice to see people off all shapes, sizes and walks of lives enjoying horses.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awwww! thanks


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

You two look great together!  


And he's GORGEOUS, by the way.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

you guys are cute together , you can see she really loves you


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Awwwww! thanks! I love him. he is a big baby


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Well lets see pics of the new saddle with the two of ya!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

MissH said:


> Well lets see pics of the new saddle with the two of ya!


I will see if someone will take pics of us with both new saddles


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You guys look great together but I will say that a heavy person that rides well is much easier on a horse than a 100 pound person that rides like a sack of potatoes. He is a very gorgeous boy.


----------



## glam1 (Mar 25, 2010)

:lol: Yay another standie lover!!!!!

You guys look great . YOUR BOY IS A CUTIE.

I cant get over how you guys ride in the snow. LOVE THE PICS>:wink:


Standies are great at carry heavier riders as they are so stocky. 1 of my boys is 14,3hh but is huge he carries me no problems at 180ponds.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

no i think you two look good, she looks happy which is what it important


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I too, think you guys look great together!!! Keep on riding cowgirl!!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

MissH said:


> Well lets see pics of the new saddle with the two of ya!


Here are the pics!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

gorgeous horse =) he looks really happy with you =)


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Much better I'd say! How fantastic you remembered to get pictures!! I'm so pleased for you two!


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

You two look great! I'm also a fluffy rider. I'm almost 6', 260 lbs. I ride a 16.2hh QH. In pictures of me riding, he looks happy and comfortable. You two are just fine.


----------



## Horseychick94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Haha!!!!!! We just fluffy LOL


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

You two are gorg together. Don't worry about it. Horses are very strong. If your horse seems to gets like annoyed then I would worry about it but he looks like he is relaxed and fine.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

You guys are a cute pair!
I am sure you're fine...like earlier state, a good rider who might be a little heavier is a lot easier for a horse to carry than a light rider bouncing all around.

Is that an endurance saddle?


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

I think you two look great together. Your horse looks like my pregnant whiskey mama. How to you measure them to see how many hands?


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

You look great. And you have to remember, horses can carry a lot of weight on their backs. I ride in a 60 pound western saddle, loaded with gear, on a 14 hand TB. I am 160 pounds.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow how did you get a 14 hand tb?!

You can lift a 60 lb saddle?...you're my idol now as I am weak when it comes to lifting it on my horse onto her back.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

The OP's last post in this thread was in June of 2010, so I don't know if she's seeing any of the current comments.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

Gidget said:


> wow how did you get a 14 hand tb?!
> 
> You can lift a 60 lb saddle?...you're my idol now as I am weak when it comes to lifting it on my horse onto her back.


My saddle is a custom made all leather roper saddle. Quite the piece of work  Lady is stunted, from not having proper milk when she was younger.


----------



## Quariesian (Apr 22, 2011)

I too have been worrying about this as I really want to learn to jump someday and I weigh 215. Just imagining all of my weight plus the horses weight on it's front legs upon the landing makes me cringe sometimes.  I'm hard on myslef like that, lol.

Horses can carry about 20% of their body weight and some breeds such as drafts, QH's and arabians can cary even more. It all comes down to the condition of the horse and how well balanced you are in the saddle.


You and your STB look great and well-balanced together!


----------



## heart2heartequestrian (Sep 17, 2010)

You look fine on him. And his movements look really good, and on point. If you were too much for him he would be reluctant and probably be more strained. People also forget that just like people, horses will put on muscle and adapt to their rider within certain limits. But you look like a great match. Im 185lbs, 5'5 and i own and ride a barely 15h QH/appendix and a 16.3 hand Percheron and they dont seem to complain about me at all. I dont notice any difference in them as far as the horse straining to carry me. Also if you are a good balanced rider, and can keep up with your horse and move well with them and work to stay balanced with them then if your a little heavier the performance of the horse will not be as severely impacted as if you were a do nothing kind of rider who was always grabbing the saddle and coming out of the seat for stops and never posting to a working trot. I am actually training a horse for a friend who was ridden like this. his previous owner was a very large lady, probably 260+ and 5'8 or so. The Horse is an older, large appendix. Hes 17 hh. But she rode him sloppy. She was lazy and never posted to his working trot. she just bounced up and down all over. She never tried to keep her legs in a good position, always stiff and flying up or so loose she would let them flop around and accidentally kick him then punish him for advancing to the next gait because he thought she wanted him to go forward. She would also slam down on him when cantering and grab the horn of the saddle and it would pull her out of any chance of having a seat that she might have. Eventually she injured his back and abandoned him. Now the lady who has him is about 200lbs and shes afraid to ride him and has only ridden him once and had him about a year. She fears shes too big for him. Hes fully recovered, put on a lot of good weight from eating good feed and is bored from no riding. He is sour tho from the previous experience. He will not stand for you to get on him, and will sometimes even kind of kick out at you if you have someone hold him to get on. Hes not really a mean horse but hes just had a bad rider. He scambles a bit when i get on him at first but he loves to canter and once i get him going and he realizes that i an going to post to his trot and sit properly to his canter he enjoys himself and doesnt want to stop. Now i just need to convice his owner that its not a personal problem and that shes not too heavy. So just take this into consideration. but you look like a great rider, and your horse looks like hes totally happy and accepting of you so i wouldn't worry.


----------



## Henk Plompen (Apr 18, 2011)

First of all I do not want to make you feel comfortable with your weight.
I don't want to be rude, but you do have an overweight, it would be better if you and the horse would loose weight and for most people this is possible if you put (a lot of) effort in it. Loosing weight will make you feel better.

This is mainly a practical issue - I like to see you look like a happy woman, and there are enough barbies around!

I would like to remark that it is not the height but the with of a horse that carries the weight.
A tall tb is not make to carry a lot of weight; a Haflinger is.


I think it's perfectly fine what you are doing, as long as you ride well and avoid 'shocks' on her back if you don't have a proper seat, or jumping.

You also might consider a Belgian draft horse.
They probably are very expensive where you live, but I am from Belgium and here they are cheap.
They ill not do long canters, but they will be perfect for a hack, they will trot long distances, are very friendly, and thet are noit as lazy as they look: they like dressage work.
Crosses with draft horses are also interesting!

In short, you are NOT maltreating your horse, but if you have the occasion loose weight or look for a draftish horse.

I hope I didn't offend you, but I believe that just saying 'you look great' doesn't help either.

Xxx

Henk


----------



## Henk Plompen (Apr 18, 2011)

I just forgot to mention that I am 1.85m and weigh 95kg (=tall and big), and that I made a full days hack through the frozen mountains and rivers in Iceland on a pony of 1.40m (that' tiny)!

I nearly had to wear ice shates, because my feet nearly touched the ground .

The pony carried in a way no bigger horse could: perfectly balanced.


Heart2Heart talks about a Perceron, which is the French draft horse. Of course the Belgians are better  - but that would also be perfect!

Henk


----------



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

You look fine on him! No need to worry about him being too small for you. You two loo really happy together!!


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm 5'5 and weigh 200 at the moment but my booty is soft and squishy so I think any horse would be happy feeling a *squish* than a *stab* from a boney booty - assuming that one would be riding bareback lol


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys look fine  I won't lie, he would find it easier to carry you if you were lighter, but who can't say the same about their own horses! He looks perfectly happy at the moment! So I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## Bopadoodle (May 17, 2011)

No, honestly, your fine on him. He looks happy, and there's no strain.
I'm a slightly 'bigger teen' rider, and I worry that on ponies I look like their in pain, but I'm reassured im fine


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I think you look fine on this horse. I have seen some big ole cowboys on little 14.1 cutting horses and no one says squat or even thinks anything of it. 

Smart Little Lena is one of the top AQHA cutting horses in the world and he was all of 13.3! That is pretty darn short and he hauled around a big ole cowboy. 

You looked balanced - your horse looks happy. Work on your skills and enjoy yourself - that is what riding is all about.


----------

